# increasing limit on credit card



## z106 (6 Aug 2008)

What is the easiest way to go about this?

Someone told me you can just do it online?
Is this true?

It is an AIb visa by the way.

Or do I have to start filling up loads of forms and all that to get it done ?

Currently teh limit is 3k - would like to increase it to maybe 8k.


----------



## Quest (6 Aug 2008)

If you bank with AIB get your branch (on their approval) to send a request to the Credit Card Centre requesting the balance increase. Otherwise get on to the Credit Card Centre yourself. It can be done online but not a significant increase from E3k to E8k


----------



## REMFAN (6 Aug 2008)

You can do it online, it will offer you an increase and you can accept or decline. You'll need an excellent payment record to be approved for such an increase.


----------

